# Beyerdynamic dt 770 pro 80 ohm der Gaming, Filme schauer und Musikkopfhörer review/Test



## lordiyodi (9. Januar 2013)

*Beyerdynamic dt 770 pro 80 ohm der Gaming, Filme schauer und Musikkopfhörer review/Test*

Omg meine Kopfhörer sind angekommen und ich bin platt. Ich hab einen Wechsel von Turtle Beach X41 zu Beyerdynamic dt 770 pro 80 ohm vollzogen.

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNNNN  NNSINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN. 

Ich hab viel gehört aber noch nie so was. Ich weiß gar nicht wo ich überhaupt anfangen soll so geflasht bin ich von den 
Beyerdynamic 770 pro 80ohm what the hell is that. 

Fangen wir erst mal an. Ich hab die Kopfhörer an meiner Turtle Beach X41  Transmitter Station drangeschlossen bzw. Decoderstation. Das Teil kann  Dolby Pro Logic 2, Dolby Digital, Bypass Stereo. Meine Soundkarte am PC  ist die XFI titanium alles mit einen optisch Digitalen Kabel  angeschlossen. Das Rauschen was ich noch bei meinen Inear hatte ist auch  komplett weg da Rauscht gar nix mehr. Was mir zeigt das die Anschluss  Qualität auch eine entscheidende Rolle spielt. Rauschfrei. Lautstärke  mal so was von genügend vielleicht auf 65% statt 100% vollkommen  ausreichend alles andere zerstört mein Gehör.

MUSIK: Hahaha   ich kann nett mehr egal welche Musikrichtung meine Lieder werden zu  einem neuen Erlebnis ich höre dinge raus die ich noch nie gehört hab  dieser wunderschöne Bass diese umschließende Soundkulisse ich könnte vor  Glück weinen. Egal ob Klassik oder andere Richtungen dieser Sound  erwärmt mein Herz. Na klar muss ich die Decoder Station auf Bypass  Stereo stellen, damit der unverfälscht an diesen Kopfhörer dringt

Gaming:  
Wenn  ich überlege, was ich mir die Jahre für einen Mist gekauft habe,  bereue  ich jeden Cent den ich aus dem Fenster geschmissen habe für nix  und  wieder nix. Da ist der Beweis 5.1/7.1 Kopfhörer sind der Letzte  Elektro Schrott. Ortung funktioniert mit Beyerdynamic 770 pro 80ohm  genauso gut und hört sich dabei so was von wooowww an. Ich fühle mich  wirklich mit diesem Kopfhörer in die Spielwelt hineingezogen. Meine  Freundin hat sich das gerade mal mit angehört die ist zusammengezuckt  bei Diablo 3 bei einen der letzten abschnitte, wo es donnert, hahaha  oder Call of Duty Black Ops 2 wumms rumms peng peng. Joker FACE  aber so was von. Dieser Bass ist wie Schlagsahne.

Filme:
Ein Traum wird wahr endlich hört sich der Raumkreuzer bei Star Wars  Episode 3 an wie ein Raumkreuzer. Ein kristallklarer Bass der so einen  ausgeprägten Volumen hat hab ich noch nie gehört. Meine Ohrläppchen  vibrieren. Man bedenke man hört wirklich jedes kleine Detail auch noch  raus. Wie das Raumschiff von rechts nach links fliegt, wie Stimmen sich  endlich gut anhören. Aber auch Details wie Lasersalven, die mir aus  allen Ecken entgegen fliegen, kommen hier klar und genau. Ich  kann  jeden Klang zuweisen und unterscheiden so was hatte ich noch nie  gehabt  oder überhaupt gehört das lässt sich gar nicht beschreiben man  muss es  selbst hören. Casino Royale James Bond die Verfolgung vom Parkour Typen  inklusive Feuergefecht lassen einen wirklich zusammenzucken. Wenn die  Soldaten mit der AK74 in der Botschaft losballern dann weiß man, worauf  man sich mit diesem Kopfhörer eingelassen hat. Decoder Station auf Dolby  Digital natürlich gestellt. Für alle die jammern ich hab aber kein DTS  mit der Decoderstation ja das stimmt aber mit der Creative X Fi Titanium  ist das kein Problem man stellt einfach auf Stereo Mix und die Decoder  Station wandelt es dann einen räumlich um. Hört sich vielleicht nicht so  stark differenziert an aber immer noch geiler als alles bis dato was  ich gehört habe 

Ipad 2, Samsung Galaxy Note 2 Sound:  Entwarnung  vollkommen in Ordnung die Lautstärke ich denke von Sinead O  Connor Nothing Compares 2 U hat nicht die Mega laustärke und da bin ich  2  Stufen unter der Maximal lautstärke bei bei beiden geräten. Bei  allen anderen sachen Metall, Hip Hop, House, Techno, muss ich schon 4  bis 5 stufen unter die Max Lautstärke.


Fazit: Erst mal danke für die Jenigen, die sich die Mühe machen um Laien  wie mir gewisse Techniken und Mechaniken zu erklären und genau  erläutern. Es hat mich zwar viele Std gekostet mich in die Materie  einzuarbeiten aber am Ende habe ich das bis dato geilste Kauf Feeling  gehabt was ich jemals hatte noch nicht mal bei meinem Sprung auf meinen  Intel I7  war ich so geflasht wie von diesem Kauf. Ich bin kein Experte  aber ich weiß eine Sache dieser Kopfhörer kostet nur 149€ und ist jeden  Cent wert. Mir ist es, egal ob es besser geht, was mir hier geboten  wird, ist für mein empfinden der Höhepunkt .  Lieber Gamer lieber Filmeschauer lieber Musikhörer. Mit diesem  Kopfhörer Beyerdynamic 770Pro 80ohm + Xfi Titanium oder Asus Xonar etc.  Dolby fähige Soundkarte + Turtle Beach Ear Force DSS  oder Turtle Beach  Ear Force DSS2 oder Astro Mix Amp werdet ihr in Sachen Preis Leistung  kaum was Besseres finden. Ich hoffe das viele andere die nach einer  Lösung suchen sich diese Kombo holen, weil ich gönne, euch wirklich  allen diesen Sound ihr wollt wirklich euch gar nicht mehr vom Kopfhörer  trennen.

Lieferumfang beim Kopfhörer:  Kopfhörer Beyerdynamic 770 Pro 80  Ohm,Wendelanschlusskabel mit 3,5 mm  Stereo-Klinkenstecker und Adapter  6,35 mm. 149€

Was man extra  kaufen muss. Turtle Beach Ear Force DSS 5.1/7.1 Dolby  Surround Sound  Prozessor 50-70€. Oder wenn ihr euren Kopfhörer wie ich  einhängen wollt  dann irgendwo billig und gebraucht ein komplettes  Turtle Beach X41  komplett Set 70-90€. 

Ansonsten kann man auch den neuen Turtle Beach Ear Force DSS 2 Dolby Processor Kaufen. 69,99€


Oder  als nächste Alternative Astro mixamp pro 129€ eigentlich zu teuer  war  mir zu Geizig dafür der macht ja nix anderes als der Turtle Beach   Decoder


Diese Decoder Pushen den Sound enorm und geben den Kopfhörern was Sie  brauchen  einen geilen Sound zu erschwinglichen Preisen und natürlich  eine Dolby  Digital fähige Soundkarte für den PC wird auch gebraucht. 


FOTOS: Zu meiner Lösung 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/20130109011904.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/844/20130109012121.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/20130109012150.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/90/20130109012215.jpg/


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Beyerdynamic dt 770 pro 80 ohm der Gaming, Filme schauer und Musikkopfhörer review/Test*

Was hattest du denn vorher für Kopfhörer, so als vergleich? Benutzt du den Hörer für Konsole? Wozu ein Decoder von Turtle Beach, die Soundkarte kann doch Dolby Digital auf Stereo simulieren oder nicht?


----------



## lordiyodi (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Beyerdynamic dt 770 pro 80 ohm der Gaming, Filme schauer und Musikkopfhörer review/Test*

Jo kann Sie aber der Decoder Pusht den Sound nochmal in der Lautstärke. Ich benutze den für alles jetzt mit der Decoder Station kann ich auch an die Konsole ran. Vorher hatte ich den Turtle Beach X41,Sharkoon X Tactic, Medusa NX 5.1, Creative Fatalty, Sony MDR-DS6500 Funkkopfhörer, Seenheiser RS170 Funkkopfhörer, Sennheiser In Ear CX300, Sony MDR EX 50 In Ear. 

Ja ich hatte schon viele gekauft getestet und zurück geschickt. Aber die beyer sind  der Hammer.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Beyerdynamic dt 770 pro 80 ohm der Gaming, Filme schauer und Musikkopfhörer review/Test*

Seit wann haste den denn, du bist ja TOTAL aus dem häuschen


----------



## lordiyodi (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Beyerdynamic dt 770 pro 80 ohm der Gaming, Filme schauer und Musikkopfhörer review/Test*

Seit gestern nach der Arbeit ausgepackt angeschlossen und einfach nur geflasht


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Beyerdynamic dt 770 pro 80 ohm der Gaming, Filme schauer und Musikkopfhörer review/Test*

Ich überlege mir auch neue zu holen, aber werden die also nur über die Soundkarte nicht richtig versorgt? Zu wenig Power?


----------



## lordiyodi (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Beyerdynamic dt 770 pro 80 ohm der Gaming, Filme schauer und Musikkopfhörer review/Test*

Ich  denke ja man kann aber wenn man die Soundkarte behalten will einfach  einen Kopfhörer Verstärker anschließen aber ich hab mir gesagt da Kauf  ich mir lieber gleich so einen guten Dolby Prozessor, mit dem ich alles  in einen hab. Oder wie in meinen Fall einfach die X41 station behalten. Die Station regelt ja auch alles für Ps3,Xbox360,Wii also erfüllt alle Wünsche.

Ich hab auch mich fast 12 std durch allen möglichen krims krams gelesen bis ich mich für diese entschieden habe was ein Glück.

 Die Beyer waren meine letzte Hoffnung nach meinen ganzen reinfällen.Das  ist einfach Qualität das merkst du wenn du die Dinger in Betrieb  genommen hast sofort und ich bin kein Experte ich bin in der Hinsicht  ein Newbie.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Beyerdynamic dt 770 pro 80 ohm der Gaming, Filme schauer und Musikkopfhörer review/Test*

Mal gucken vieleicht order ich mir dann auch sowelche


----------



## lordiyodi (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Beyerdynamic dt 770 pro 80 ohm der Gaming, Filme schauer und Musikkopfhörer review/Test*

Teste es ich mein, wenn es für dich nix ist, hast du immer noch die Möglichkeit es zurückzugeben. Schone deine Augen mit der Suche, verwöhn lieber deine Ohren.  In dem sinne Gute Nacht F..... ich muss schlafen


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Beyerdynamic dt 770 pro 80 ohm der Gaming, Filme schauer und Musikkopfhörer review/Test*

Gute Nacht!


----------



## WTSHNN (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Beyerdynamic dt 770 pro 80 ohm der Gaming, Filme schauer und Musikkopfhörer review/Test*

Also für 80 Ohm reicht eine gute Soundkarte eigentlich aus (Ich kann meine SK nicht voll aufdrehen ohne Ohrenschmerzen zu bekommen). Eine Decoderstation ist eigentlich ganz nützlich, wenn man mehrere Geräte anschließen möchte. Ansonsten kann ich noch eine Asus SK empfehlen. Die haben durch die Bank alle Dolby Headphone, was gerade der Ortung und dem Mittendrinngefühl in Spielen noch einmal die Krone aufsetzt.


----------

